# Pet Communicators?



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever taken their dog to a pet communicator? 

I'm planning to take my boy this upcoming weekend. The place where I get my dog food is hosting it and a portion of the proceeds goes to a local rescue. 

I'm not really sure that I believe that they can "talk" to animals, but I'm interested to see what she says my dog has to say.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep. I had one of my horses "read", as well as George. The one for my horse was really cool.. the things she knew.. and it was done via phone call from thousands of miles away.

The one for George was less interesting, and more sort of generic, but it was still fun to do.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Makes me think of that one episode of dog whisperer where this "pet communicator" had 2 dobermons a male and a female.
the female was getting overly excited lungeing and barking at other dogs.
the pet communicator wanted to know why she said she tried asking the dog herself but she "would say"
so she tried talking to the male who said "i dont know mom but she needs our help"
cesar millan came in and found out the problem was her male was zoneing in on other dogs and becomeing very anxious and excited being very alert causeing the female to react.
once Cesar millan took control of the male dobermon there was no problem

i take that as proof that she was a HUGE fake...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I would love to do it just once to see what transpired. We have one in NZ called Faye Rogers in Christchurch who also has international clients and I don't think her costs are very high. She is supposedly very good, I've seen her interviewed on TV, quietly spoken woman who says she's always been able to do it and doesn't think it's strange.

Do let us know what you find out.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I will def keep you all posted. 

Even if she is a fake...at least a portion of the proceeds will go to a local rescue ...and it's only $25

My mom doesn't think she'll be able to tell me anything anyway because she says my dog doesn't have a brain (she's joking of course, about him not having a brain)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I will def keep you all posted.
> 
> Even if she is a fake...at least a portion of the proceeds will go to a local rescue ...and it's only $25
> 
> My mom doesn't think she'll be able to tell me anything anyway because she says my dog doesn't have a brain (she's joking of course, about him not having a brain)


Haha... whenever people comment about the huge head of my Dogue, I usually think to myself, "Yeah, such a huge head with such a tiny little brain..." 

Anyway, I am very curious about how this experience will go- anxious to hear! (Especially after the passing of your girl...) He may have some things on his mind...


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol yes, sometimes I think my boy's got mostly air in there! 

That will be a test for the communicator, because I think he would "say" something about the passing of my female...so if she doesn't bring it up then I'll definitely be wondering!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

It will be really cool to find out what she says.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, we saw the pet communicator today. I'm still not sure what to think. 

The first thing she said brought up was the move to my current house (which was like 18mos ago) and that he told her I want to move again (which I do because my cousin is moving next door which I think is a disaster). Seems wierd that this would be the first thing ...but also a strange topic if she isn't the real deal..so I dunno. 

She said that he likes water - which he does - and that she sees him swimming. Guess I need to get him a new pool. 

He also told her that he "took away my loneliness" - which kinda hit me because we'd just lost Bentley 4 months before I got him. 

She also said he told her "nobody is better than me" and that he is very confident in who he is. 

I had her ask him if he wants me to get another dog, and he told her no.

Some of it seems like its pretty general/generic. We had a good time either way..and now he's knocked out!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know!, some of it sounds generic but some of it also sounds pretty accurate. I wouldn't know what to think either from what you've said. If they are psychic are they actually picking up on what the dog communicates to them or are they picking up info from you (as thinking about the possible future move).

I'm glad she said "nobody is better than you".

If it was me I would bloody hope so!!.....but then you probably already knew that even though it is nice to have it confirmed.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, my mom went too and she just thought it was awesome. I tend to be a bit more a skeptic. I wish we had gotten more time with her. 

I got a brochure with her website if anyone is interested - pettalkwithpam.com


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHAH! My reading of Snorkels was worth a few laughs, at least. I got her "read" because she was so aloof. I wanted to know if she was in pain, or lonesome, or hated us all or something.

She told me Snorkels would like a calendar of herself because she loves herself in pretty dresses. 

She said Snorkels is afraid of being alone (but she is never alone). And of not being able to protect the car (huh?).

She told me she wants a chicken nugget. Right, I'm sure she does. And the chicken that comes with it and a cow for dessert.

She would like a blue bowl with pink flowers. She wants me to rub the white spots on her face (I can promise you she does not). 

And a bunch of ridiculous stuff I forgot. Nothing even close to Snorkels real personality - anyone who was a real communicator would know in about half a second what Snorkels thinks of 99% of the time - food. In fact, anyone who is NOT a communicator could tell that. The chicken nugget was the only thing mentioned and I guarantee Snorkels doesn't think about specific foods. And she still hasn't had a chicken nugget.

Everything she told me was either totally stupid or something she could tell just by looking at her. I believe in pet communicators about like I believe in psychics.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think dogs can see the color pink so why would snorkels want a bowl with pink on it?

I think we all WANT to believe in psychics. But, I don't anymore. John Edwards really had me going for a while but after breaking down all the things he said, it was really just a great way to misdirect and lead people on. Sad really, playing to people's emotions like that. 

If you want to be entertained, great. I am sure DDBs4me, it was a good time. Glad the dog got out and had some fun. But, don't take anything you hear too seriously.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I don't think dogs can see the color pink so why would snorkels want a bowl with pink on it?


I guess for the same reason she lays around daydreaming about being Miss May on the calendar.

hmmm. I wonder if that means I should enter her into one of the DFC calendar months. I could hang it above her bed and she could sit there and admire herself. 

I know why I did it - I was on a doxie board and they were all raving about it and I got caught up in the moment. I knew better.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xellil said:


> *I guess for the same reason she lays around daydreaming about being Miss May on the calendar.
> 
> hmmm. I wonder if that means I should enter her into one of the DFC calendar months. I could hang it above her bed and she could sit there and admire herself.
> *
> I know why I did it - I was on a doxie board and they were all raving about it and I got caught up in the moment. I knew better.



LOL OMG, I can see it now. And then, take a picture of her staring at her picture and that can be on the NEXT calendar.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never been to one myself. I use to talk to dogs but they never spoke back. My parents would tell me that the dog doesn't actually know what you said but the tone of your voice is all they can tell. So really nicely I would say "You stupid dog, your mom is stupid too" *bite bite bite biting* "I take it back!" *Pause in biting* "Nice dog" said meanly *tail wag* "Your such a little ugly dog" *bite!* Sorry!"


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i haven't used a pet communicator but i'm not against it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've used one a few times with a boxer that passed, a current boxer who is now 5.5 yrs old, and I had Abbie done briefly when she was very little.

Some of the things were pretty accurate but then there was the more generic stuff too. And there's also been some things with Abbie that at the time, didn't mean anything, but now, do. The communicator told me that Abbie was outside all the time and very lonely and sad, and no one would let her in. Since I didn't know about her past, I wasn't really sure about that. 

I found out about a month ago after talking to the rescue/her foster mom, that the first family that adopted her and had her very briefly (like a month at most) kept her outside in the winter and wouldn't let her in, and then wondered why a 3 month old puppy was crying non stop


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

He also "told her" that I need to have more fun....which is soooooooo true - but again it's kinda generic. That could apply to just about anyone.


----------

